# Let's talk Possums!



## Rocket (Mar 21, 2008)

Well its quite obvious that the popularity for marsupials as pets have gone through the roof so thought I'd post some pics of a Possum I saw today. A mate of mine rocked up this morning with a HUGE possum he had caught in a trap in his ceiling. The possum was then let go in nearby scrubland. 

Enjoy. Feel free to post pics of any possums you have gotten photos of.


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

aw i love possums my pop on kangaroo island has them in his roof all the time lol, i got bit on the toe once in tasmania by a baby possum lol i was dropping carrot at my feet for it without shoes on haha ouchieeee


----------



## arbok (Mar 21, 2008)

i once had a possum in my tent while hiking.... wasnt fun.... 
and they always steal my blocks of cheese when ever im hiking!!!


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL blocks of cheese? haha that is hilarious, the only food an animal has ever stolen from me is my tined spaghettie and meatballs it was on my plate outside my caravan and i came out and a wallabie was eating it :S


----------



## Rocket (Mar 21, 2008)

Wallaby? Aren't they herbivores?


----------



## Jakee (Mar 21, 2008)

dont you need a licence to keep possums and sugar gliders ?


----------



## arbok (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah i would be starting a fire or w/e then id here a scatter then a drop and a possum would be up in the tree ripping into my cheese  they would always unwrap it aswell quite clever


----------



## sassy (Mar 21, 2008)

grrr

pics wouldnt work sorry

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/sassyp00/?action=view&current=poss.jpg

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/sassyp00/?action=view&current=pos.jpg


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

lol i dont no but the wallabie was eating my food right off the plate! u no that cheap tinned stuff, looked like it was enjoying it too


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

dont you need a licence to keep possums and sugar gliders ? 

i no u need a licence for sugar gliders... not sure what the deal is with possums


----------



## Rocket (Mar 21, 2008)

A permit is needed for Possums in SA, not sure about other states but according to Roy Pails, they are also permit listed in VIC.


----------



## jonesc1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Repz said:


> dont you need a licence to keep possums and sugar gliders ?



In SA Brush Tail Possums are an exempt species so you do not need a licence to keep them. Ringtails are a basic species along with squirrel and sugar gliders. Not sure on licencing in other states.


----------



## python blue (Mar 21, 2008)

i wish nsw would allow us to keep possums but we can only keep 3 species of marsupials


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

i still dont understand why nsw cant have most marsupials... its just odd??


----------



## alex_c (Mar 21, 2008)

in vic ringtails etc are on a basic licence.


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

speaking of possums... anyone no anyone in adel selling any?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow that is awsome, we dont see many brushtails at our house mainly just the ringtails and squirrel gliders and sugar gliders


----------



## alex_c (Mar 21, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> speaking of possums... anyone no anyone in adel selling any?


 i know there is a society in victoria that usually has members selling tame ones.http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/msov/web/indexfront.html.


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

tar ill look at that site now

i wish i had sugar gliders and squirrel gliders around my house! all i get is snakes from the creed


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

alex_c said:


> i know there is a society in victoria that usually has members selling tame ones.http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/msov/web/indexfront.html.


 

do i need to sign up for a membership to ask them? i cant seem to find anything on there


----------



## alex_c (Mar 21, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> do i need to sign up for a membership to ask them? i cant seem to find anything on there


nah you dont. i found this in their links page http://www.marsupialsociety.org/


----------



## xander (Mar 21, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Well its quite obvious that the popularity for marsupials as pets have gone through the roof so thought I'd post some pics of a Possum I saw today. A mate of mine rocked up this morning with a HUGE possum he had caught in a trap in his ceiling. The possum was then let go in nearby scrubland.
> 
> Enjoy. Feel free to post pics of any possums you have gotten photos of.



Well this possums fate is secured. DEAD.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 21, 2008)

What?


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

ohhh okie dokie  thankyou!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 21, 2008)

xander said:


> Well this possums fate is secured. DEAD.


 
um what does that mean?


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 21, 2008)

Did you write RIP on it's back before it was released? It's probably dead already.


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 21, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> um what does that mean?



It means it will die because it has been released in a strange place with no idea about the local predators or food supply and it now has to compete with the existing possum population. Something has to give, and it's usually the new kid on the block.


----------



## jonesc1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> It means it will die because it has been released in a strange place with no idea about the local predators or food supply and it now has to compete with the existing possum population. Something has to give, and it's usually the new kid on the block.



It would have a pretty good idea about the local predators and food supply, as the bushland that it was released into is no more than 200 metres from where it was caught. I doubt an animal such as a brush tail possum who will eat just about anything (compared to other species) would have a problem finding food. Predators are the same in both locations, cats, dogs and foxes. By tomorrow it will probably be back in suburbia hanging around in someone elses roof. The only problem it may face is competition from rivals, but the area this one is from has a low density population of possums with a bit of room for an unannounced arrival. If the possum was moved from the middle of suburbia 30km out to the middle of no where then I could see a problem, But in this case the possum, IMO, will be perfectly fine. Please ask questions about the particular circumtances before posting negative comments.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 21, 2008)

My parents used to get a lot of brushtails and feather tails in the roof. Their solution was to put some plywood boxes in the trees around the house for them to use..

Since the boxes have been there the possums sleep in them not the roof. Have some great shots of 4-5 feather tails together in the one box but they're on my parents computer will try post them tomorrow..

Ben


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 21, 2008)

jonesc1 said:


> ... it was released into is no more than 200 metres from where it was caught.




Colour me sceptical but I'm afraid I don't believe that for a second. Nobody who is trying to get rid fo a rooftop possum is going to release it within cooee of it's capture point.


----------



## arielle (Mar 21, 2008)

what marsupials can be kept in NSW?


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2008)

someone posted them on a board yesturday... its really really baisic stuff theres only 3 i think


----------



## jonesc1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> Colour me sceptical but I'm afraid I don't believe that for a second. Nobody who is trying to get rid fo a rooftop possum is going to release it within cooee of it's capture point.



Okay, maybe 500 metres then? Is that more believable? The bushland it was released into was a short walk from where it was caught, sure it's quite possible that the possum will come back, but why go further if there's perfectly suitable habitat nearby?


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 21, 2008)

jonesc1 said:


> .... but why go further if there's perfectly suitable habitat nearby?





.... because it will come back and it's not wanted.

But guess what? Unless the resident blocks access to the ceiling space, another possum will take advantage of the vacated space and then they'll have to trap and relocate another one and they'll have another pelt for the wall.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 21, 2008)

arielle said:


> what marsupials can be kept in NSW?


 
None.....

The only native mamals you can keep are Dingoes, Spinifex Hopping Mouse and Plains Rat..

Ben


----------



## jonesc1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> .... because it will come back and it's not wanted.
> 
> But guess what? Unless the resident blocks access to the ceiling space, another possum will take advantage of the vacated space and then they'll have to trap and relocate another one and they'll have another pelt for the wall.



Wow, seriously, stop being so negative. The homeowner will be fixing up the roof, dont worry. Once again, ask questions before posting!

Rather than posting "Did you write RIP on it's back before it was released?", you could've given Shawn some constructive criticism rather than acting like a bloody know-it-all.

Everyone has there own opinion, but its best to make your opinion based on certain facts. In this particular situation, I believe that the actions taken were the best option. Maybe not to you, but did you ask questions before coming to your conclusion? No, just jumped to the general conclusion about possum relocations. If you want to comment, find out the facts first. Nothing constructive to say, don't post it.


----------



## venus (Mar 21, 2008)

jonesc1 said:


> It would have a pretty good idea about the local predators and food supply, as the bushland that it was released into is no more than 200 metres from where it was caught. I doubt an animal such as a brush tail possum who will eat just about anything (compared to other species) would have a problem finding food. Predators are the same in both locations, cats, dogs and foxes. By tomorrow it will probably be back in suburbia hanging around in someone elses roof. The only problem it may face is competition from rivals, but the area this one is from has a low density population of possums with a bit of room for an unannounced arrival. If the possum was moved from the middle of suburbia 30km out to the middle of no where then I could see a problem, But in this case the possum, IMO, will be perfectly fine. Please ask questions about the particular circumtances before posting negative comments.




What the OP's friend did was against the law. Possums are a protected species, and there are laws in most states, you need to look them up to see what is the law in your state, pretty easy. 

You can only trap a possum if its living in your home (roof etc) & you have to have a permit. You must release within 50 metres of where you caught it, within 24 hours and at sunset.

Taken from Biocity Website (SA)



> Option.4 (PERMIT REQUIRED)
> Place a possum trap in the roof space to capture the possum.
> 
> Step.1 Contact your local council or an equipment hire company to determine hire arrangements for a possum trap.
> ...



Full webpage here for more hints and tips on living in harmony with possums. 

http://www.biocity.edu.au/content/view/14/1/


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 22, 2008)

jonesc1 said:


> ... stop being so negative.



Negative? Can't help you there. Realistic, sure. Got that covered.



jonesc1 said:


> ... ask questions before posting!



How about 'give full info when initially posting'. I've been around long enough to know that fixing the roof entries is an afterthought and probably hasn't actually been considered at all.



jonesc1 said:


> ... you could've given Shawn some constructive criticism



Who is Shawn?



jonesc1 said:


> ...rather than acting like a bloody know-it-all.



I've tried "constructive criticism" on the possum issue more often than you've had hot dinners. It get's nowhere, but you've sure taken notice of this haven't you!



jonesc1 said:


> Everyone has there own opinion, but its best to make your opinion based on certain facts.



I can assure you that my statements were based on published research data and IIRC it was SA research which led to the very strict release laws within SA.



jonesc1 said:


> In this particular situation, I believe that the actions taken were the best option.



Then you're wrong, plain and simple. Better to have the animal euthanased than release it in a strange environment.

How about you ask a few questions yourself before leaping to your defensive conclusions.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 22, 2008)

Shawn is rocket, the person who started this thread.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

In this book i read it said if you move a possum away, another one will claim the house. It also said if you release it, it will probably die because you might be moving it into another possums territory.

It said instead of moving possums all the time put boxes up so they sleep in them not your house.


----------



## xander (Mar 22, 2008)

I have done research on possum relocation. In a nutshell it doesnt work. When a possum is moved from their territory, whether it be 1/2 km or more thay normally develop a stress dermatitis that ends up so bad that it can envelop eyes, its a slow and painful death. If you have a possum in your roof put a nestbox up near the hole in the roof. During the day close the hole. Bloody simple really.


----------



## Glidergirl (Apr 4, 2008)

In SA It is a legal requirement that ANY possums caught in a trap must be released with 50metres of its capture site.
If it was a male it will now have to compete with a new terriotory with possibly a resident male.


----------



## JJS. (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw a thing on possums on a current affair the other night, people were winging about possums, calling them pests, saying we need to get rid of them. I couldn't beleive it. I hate this show.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 4, 2008)

It's very cute, but I didn't know brush-tailed possums had a little grip on the end of their tails (similar to the ring tails). You can see the little pink & white end in one of the pics.

I have heard as well that if you relocate them, they usually get picked on by other possums in the area, and will either be driven out of fought with to such an extent that they die.

Hopefully the little critter will be fine though


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 4, 2008)

JJS. said:


> I saw a thing on possums on a current affair the other night, people were winging about possums, calling them pests, saying we need to get rid of them. I couldn't beleive it. I hate this show.



And Brush tailed possums are pests in some areas of Australia. Like K.I for example. They take all the nesting holes from endangered birds like the Glossy Black Cockatoo, and they eat the eggs and chicks besides. Even koalas are feral to most of Australia, they used to only live in the south-eastern corner.


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 4, 2008)

Just a few I have had in my care. They are gorgeous and nyou tend to get so attached, it sucks when you ahve to release them.


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 4, 2008)

And a couple more, could keeo going and going


----------

